# Agfa Ambi Silette



## NGH (Dec 5, 2019)

Recently my best friend pulled out his grandfathers old camera which he had stashed in a box in his garage and asked me what I thought of it.

It was an Agfa Ambi Silette in mint condition (aesthetically) in it's case with a filter container and light meter attached.  Also there was the 90mm lens in it's moisture maintained plastic bubble case; a really nice set.

This was the first one I had seen for myself in the flesh and it's a really nice camera.

Anyway, as I said, it was aesthetically excellent but on testing, the shutter didn't want to work.  Using B I did manage to get it to open a few times but never on any of the other speeds and not reliably.

Now personally I would love to get this camera working but my friend is no photographer and isn't so enthusiastic.  I know a local repair guy here in the LA area that I am sure could resolve the issue and I think I am even willing to invest what would probably be $150 to fix it.  Unfortunately the camera itself is in the UK so unless my friend brings it to me I can't do anything about it.

Anyway what this slightly long-winded post is kinda asking is; 
*Is it worth it?* 
Am I being crazy to want to get yet another old camera back into working order?  These weren't the best cameras to start with, but they weren't the worst either and it's better than some I have... so I just feel that it would be nice (part of me just wants to try it out too).


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 5, 2019)

Like light ... "Worth" is relative to the observer.


----------



## compur (Dec 5, 2019)

I have a couple Ambi-Silettes. You can buy a working example w/50mm lens on eBay for around $50 or so.


----------



## NGH (Dec 5, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> Like light ... "Worth" is relative to the observer.


Agreed and I am not sure if I am thinking about monetary worth either. 

Just think it would be nice for him to have this but then again maybe I am imposing my sense of worth on him


----------



## NGH (Dec 5, 2019)

compur said:


> I have a couple Ambi-Silettes. You can buy a working example w/50mm lens on eBay for around $50 or so.


Do you like them? I mean are they nice cameras to use? 

One's on eBay wouldn't be his Grandfather's but yes I see thats they are pretty cheap to pick up in some sort of condition.


----------



## compur (Dec 5, 2019)

The Ambi-Silette is a favorite of mine. I especially like the viewfinder. The lenses aren't what you'd call fast but they are fine for general outdoor daylight shooting. And, there aren't many interchangeable lens rangefinder cameras you can find for 50 bucks (though the other lenses will cost you more).

Here is a good review of the camera:
Agfa Ambi Silette


----------

